# Musically Inclined ~ Musically Attracted



## Eclipse (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a very general music club. It is welcome to anyone who likes to make out music from beats, or like to listen to the occasional piano solo. Have any specific bands you like? It doesn't matter, as long as you like to listen/make/etc. to music, you can join!

[BTW, guys, I'd rather not make a member list. This is a very open-ended club, and you can even make it out as a discussion thread. But, really, anyone can jump into our little chats about who was the greatest singer alive, or something.]


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

I tend to like any music that's rythmic and/or repetitive (not lyrically repetitive, though). I listen to the types of bands people would expect to scream, but actually don't most of the time, and if they do then they do so very sparingly. I like the singers to sing strong, i.e. whispering and soft singing are bad, it's better to belt out the lyrics than not. I'd much rather have the lead guitar to be in long chords and not purely short notes, but a combination of the two is just as pleasing. The bass line is my personal favorite; sometimes I listen for just that in a song. Bass lines are more attractive to me when they're short, sweet notes and not long chords, and they should be harmonious, but not chronologically synonymous, with the lead guitar (if you even understand that). Drums are also cool, and since they don't have different notes à la C#, E, etc., there is more room to focus on the beat. My taste in drums widely varies; it depends on the rest of the song to be good/bad.


----------



## Lili (Nov 3, 2008)

May I join? 

I enjoy almost every genre of music, except for country or those songs about some lady's boyfriend getting run over by a lawnmower and she's whining about it. My favorite styles are rock and jazz, though. I do enjoy few screamo songs, even though it drives my mother insane.
Bands I like are Queen, Mindless Self Indulgence, My Chemical Romance, The White Stripes and Earth, Wind and Fire. Some Chaka Khan and Michael Jackson puts me in a good mood. And Marilyn Manson is decent.
Instruments I like to hear are grand pianos, synthasisers, drums, acoustic guitars, Spanish acoustics, electric guitars and sometimes a digeredoo. Saxophones put me in a calm/sometimes flirtacious mood. Banjos are a definent NO.
Some of my favorite singers are Freddie Mercury, Gerard Way, Jimmy Urine, Jack White, Cab Calloway, Ella Fitzgerald and Diana Krall. All have beautiful voices and a respect their songs.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 3, 2008)

I play in my school's band class :D Most of the people say I'm the best trumpet player~

Well, I enjoy Metallica and... Celtic music *.*
Especially Celtic Christmas music

I also like a lot of pieces our band plays, like "The Tempest" and "Song of the Winter Moon."


----------



## Keltena (Nov 3, 2008)

Joinjoinjoin~! I'm a music freak. I play three (you might even say four) instruments, am obsessed with finding new artists to listen to, and carry my iPod everywhere.

What do I listen to? Pretty much... whatever I feel like? ^^" Some of my favorite artists are Vienna Teng, Simon & Garfunkel, Lemon Demon, Vertical Horizon and Within Temptation. I find a lot of the music I listen to through Pandora Radio.

...soyeah.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll join! I like making music and I can do it on SSBB!


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, alright. To smooth things in, I have a question for you all. When you're eating, what kind of music pops up in your mind?
I'll have to say Aerodynamic by Daft Punk.
Shhh, I'm not obsessed with that song, I swear!


----------



## Keltena (Nov 5, 2008)

I... have no idea? xD Usually whatever's stuck in my head, which could be _anything,_ really.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 5, 2008)

Count me in!

I'll give most anything a chance, but I draw the line at explicit lyrics, screaming guitars/vocals, and noise masquerading as music (eg. the whole "song" is just the same note held for 10 minutes for an example)

My favorites--

Genres: Celtic, jazz (especially smooth), 80's and 90's pop, classic rock, Southern rock, J-pop, game music, dance, and so many more

Instruments: Acoustic guitar, fiddle/violin, flutes and flute-like instruments, tubas (don't ask why on this one), and more.

as for the question, it depends on what I'm having--certain foods have certain songs attached to them.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 5, 2008)

Here I am.

I will try almost anything. I draw the line at American pop. It bothers me.

Favorites:

Artists: Ali Project, Rammstein, Koop, Enya, Do As Infinity, Kotoko, Tata Young, Yousei Teikoku, Coldplay, The Delgados, BoA, Soundgarden, Radiohead, 2Pac, Weezer, System of a Down, Breaking Benjamin

Countries: Japan, USA, Germany, Russia, Sweden, Ireland, UK, Thailand, South Korea

Genres: jazz (acid, smooth, swing), R&B, hip-hop, pop, trance, techno, classical, industrial metal, power metal, alternative rock, Tejano, Norteño, gothic lolita, new age, celtic

I don't listen to music while eating all that often, so I don't think about music when eating. So, whatever is stuck in my head at the moment.

Hopefully we don't devolve into dangerous debates about the definition of music and genres.

Link to my Last.fm profile.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends, really.

Mostly I listen while I eat so whatever's on the speakers.


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha. Well, I'll have to say, music could be defined in different ways, I guess. It is an art-form, after all.

So... Any particular songs stuck onto your head? Share it, lately I've been craving music.
This.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 7, 2008)

My new favorite Rock Band song


----------



## Lili (Nov 7, 2008)

I have too many MSI songs drilled into my head. Though, at the moment, I have "Shut Me Up" stuck in my head.

~The bass, the rock, the mic, the tremble
I like my coffee black
Just like my metal~

MSI songs make no sense, which I'm completely fine with.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 8, 2008)

"Unwell" by Matchbox Twenty is the greatest song ever. At least, at the moment.

Also this song is really really pretty.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 8, 2008)

join plz

Favourite band ever ever ever: Queen

Other favourites: Led Zeppelin, The Who, Guns N' Roses, Queen + Paul Rodgers, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Aerosmith, The Jimi Hendrix Experience, The Beatles, ABBA, Deep Purple, The Rolling Stones

Other bands I listen to a lot: Alice Cooper, Nightwish, The Cross, Black Sabbath, Poison, Free, Bad Company, Girls Aloud, Meat Loaf, Bowling For Soup, Bon Jovi, Green Day, Def Leppard, Scissor Sisters, Savage Garden

Favourite solo artist ever: Brian May

Other favourite solo artists: Freddie Mercury, Roger Taylor, David Bowie
(and I won't bother listing all other soloists I listen to lol)

Instruments I play: keyboard (awfully), bass guitar (started only recently)

As for genres, I listen to at least a bit from most but all kinds of rock are what I listen to mostly


Also every day I write down what song is stuck in my head when I wake up... been doing that for almost a year now lmao


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 10, 2008)

Join. Music is almost my entire life. :)

I like a lot of different things... especially Piano.

I play a lot of Piano.


----------



## Lili (Nov 10, 2008)

@Jolty: You have good taste. I'm not just saying that because you like Queen, but because I enjoy some of those bands you listed. My silly Uncle Ed downloaded my I-Pod for me, so it's full of nothing but Queen, some music from the Flash Gordon soundtrack and Black Sabbath. =p


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 11, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I also like a lot of pieces our band plays, like "The Tempest" and "Song of the Winter Moon."


Are you stalking me? I played _The Tempest_ in 5th grade, and _Song of the Winter Moon_ last year! Both awesome songs, btw.

Anywho, I'm going to join this non-joining thing. 
Instruments I play: I started off playing the tuba in 4th grade, and am still playing today. This is the instrument I am best at playing. I have gone to the state solo competition(Although you don't really 'compete' against anyone) and in turn, all-county band since 5th grade. Currently, I'm in my school's Christmas band ensemble.
I also play the baritone(Euphonium, if you prefer), but only since I wanted to join the jazz band at my school(No tubas). 
I also play the Piano, although I haven't had one lesson, and I'm not that great. 

Bands I like: Queen, The Beatles, Rolling Stones, ACDC, Led Zeppelin, pretty much anything from the 70's that's not disco. I do like some other bands, namely Green Day(sorta) and The Newsboys(Christian Rock, sue me).
Favorite songs: 
We are the Champions - Queen
She's a Rainbow - Rolling Stones
I'm Looking Through You - The Beatles


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 11, 2008)

I can play the piano a little bit, but I'm mainly a singer. Part wise, I'm an alto--which has gotten me out of a singing test before.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not very good at the piano, I can only play simple songs, and other small things, like the piano solo from _El Gato Gordo._


----------

